# Error in IpSec and racoon.conf!!

## johnny_martins00

Hi. I allready configured racoon.conf and ipsec.conf in order to create a Vpn between 2 hosts in a Lan but when i start teh racoon daemon and try to ping the other host it gives me a  error :

srjohnny johnny # ping 10.164.29.238

connect: Resource temporarily unavailable

Does anyone knows why this happens???

Heres is my racoon.conf

```

#$ more /usr/local/etc/racoon/racoon.conf

# $KAME: racoon.conf.in,v 1.18 2001/08/16 06:33:40 itojun Exp $

path include "/etc/racoon" ;

path pre_shared_key "/etc/racoon/psk.txt" ;

log debug2;

# "padding" defines some parameter of padding.  You should not touch these.

padding

{

   maximum_length 20;   # maximum padding length.

   randomize off;      # enable randomize length.

   strict_check off;   # enable strict check.

   exclusive_tail off;   # extract last one octet.

}

# if no listen directive is specified, racoon will listen to all

# available interface addresses.

listen

{

   #isakmp  addr:10.164.29.239[500];

}

# Specification of default various timer.

timer

{

   # These value can be changed per remote node.

   counter 5;      # maximum trying count to send.

   interval 20 sec;   # maximum interval to resend.

   persend 1;      # the number of packets per a send.

   # timer for waiting to complete each phase.

   phase1 30 sec;

   phase2 15 sec;

}

remote anonymous

{

   exchange_mode aggressive,main;

   doi ipsec_doi;

   #situation identity_only;

   nonce_size 16;

   lifetime time 60 min;   # sec,min,hour

   initial_contact on;

   support_mip6 on;

   proposal_check obey;   # obey, strict or claim

   proposal {

      encryption_algorithm 3des;

      hash_algorithm md5;

      authentication_method pre_shared_key ;

      dh_group 5 ;

   }

}

sainfo address 10.164.30.243 any address 10.164.29.238 any

{

   pfs_group 5;

   lifetime time 24 hour;

   encryption_algorithm 3des ;

   authentication_algorithm hmac_md5;

   compression_algorithm deflate ;

}

```

on the other host i only change the ip's in sainfo field.

Here is my ipsec.conf

```

#!/usr/sbin/setkey -f

# Flush the SAD and SPD

flush;

spdflush;

spdadd 10.164.30.243 0.0.0.0/0 any -P out ipsec

  esp/tunnel/10.164.30.243-10.164.29.238/require;

spdadd 0.0.0.0/0 10.164.30.243 any -P in ipsec

  esp/tunnel/10.164.29.238-10.164.30.243/require;

```

I really need to get this working, thk

----------

## vad3r

The message: "Resource temporarily unavailable" should disappear when the tunnel is established. You should check the logs on both nodes (possibly /var/log/debug) to see why the remote server is blocking the request. Paste the log if you can't solve the problem and i'll see what i can do   :Smile: 

----------

## johnny_martins00

hi thk for your reply! i've tried to see the log file but the /var/log/racoon.log file it's blank :s

Is there a way to specify the log file?

thk

----------

## vad3r

AFAIK will racoon log to syslog. So you may have a look in /var/log/debug

----------

## johnny_martins00

sorry but i dont have a var/log/debug file. There are several log files in /var/log that's why i treid to see the racoon.log file but even that its blank.

Thk

----------

## johnny_martins00

i've searched in some log files and found something in /var/log/messages but don't know if it's going to help, but here it goes

```

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: INFO: @(#)ipsec-tools 0.6.2 (http://ipsec-tools.sourceforge.net)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: INFO: @(#)This product linked OpenSSL 0.9.7j 04 May 2006 (http://www.openssl.org/)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: WARNING: /etc/racoon/racoon.conf:46: "support_mip6" it is obsoleted.  use "support_proxy".

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2: lifetime = 3600

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2: lifebyte = 0

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2: encklen=0

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2: p:1 t:1

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2: 3DES-CBC(5)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2: MD5(1)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2: 1536-bit MODP group(5)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2: pre-shared key(1)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2: 

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: hmac(modp1536)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: compression algorithm can not be checked because sadb message doesn't support it.

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2: parse successed.

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: open /var/lib/racoon/racoon.sock as racoon management.

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: my interface: fe80::215:f2ff:fe6f:efcc%eth0 (eth0)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: my interface: ::1 (lo)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: my interface: 10.164.30.243 (eth0)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: my interface: 127.0.0.1 (lo)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: configuring default isakmp port.

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: 4 addrs are configured successfully

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: INFO: 127.0.0.1[500] used as isakmp port (fd=7)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: INFO: 127.0.0.1[500] used for NAT-T

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: INFO: 10.164.30.243[500] used as isakmp port (fd=8)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: INFO: 10.164.30.243[500] used for NAT-T

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: INFO: ::1[500] used as isakmp port (fd=9)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: INFO: fe80::215:f2ff:fe6f:efcc%eth0[500] used as isakmp port (fd=10)

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: get pfkey X_SPDDUMP message

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2:  02120000 1c000200 02000000 cb1f0000 03000500 ff000000 02000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 03000600 ff200000 02000000 0aa41ef3 00000000 00000000 04000300 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 04000400 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 04000200 00000000 00000000 00000000 ab96d044 00000000 00000000 00000000 08001200 02000100 20020000 00000080 30003200 02020000 00000000 00000000 02000000 0aa41dee 00000000 00000000 02000000 0aa41ef3 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: get pfkey X_SPDDUMP message

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2:  02120000 1c000200 01000000 cb1f0000 03000500 ff200000 02000000 0aa41ef3 00000000 00000000 03000600 ff000000 02000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 04000300 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 04000400 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 04000200 00000000 00000000 00000000 ab96d044 00000000 00000000 00000000 08001200 02000200 19020000 00000080 30003200 02020000 00000000 00000000 02000000 0aa41ef3 00000000 00000000 02000000 0aa41dee 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: sub:0xbfaa2c80: 10.164.30.243/32[0] 0.0.0.0/0[0] proto=any dir=out

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: db :0x80c11e0: 0.0.0.0/0[0] 10.164.30.243/32[0] proto=any dir=in

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: get pfkey X_SPDDUMP message

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2:  02120000 1c000200 00000000 cb1f0000 03000500 ff000000 02000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 03000600 ff200000 02000000 0aa41ef3 00000000 00000000 04000300 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 04000400 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 04000200 00000000 00000000 00000000 ab96d044 00000000 00000000 00000000 08001200 02000300 2a020000 00000080 30003200 02020000 00000000 00000000 02000000 0aa41dee 00000000 00000000 02000000 0aa41ef3 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: sub:0xbfaa2c80: 0.0.0.0/0[0] 10.164.30.243/32[0] proto=any dir=fwd

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: db :0x80c11e0: 0.0.0.0/0[0] 10.164.30.243/32[0] proto=any dir=in

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: sub:0xbfaa2c80: 0.0.0.0/0[0] 10.164.30.243/32[0] proto=any dir=fwd

Aug  2 13:12:27 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: db :0x80c2410: 10.164.30.243/32[0] 0.0.0.0/0[0] proto=any dir=out

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: get pfkey ACQUIRE message

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2: 

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 02060003 92000000 5c000000 00000000 03000500 00200000 02000000 0aa41ef3

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 03000600 00200000 02000000 0aa41dee 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 02001200 020002ff 19020000 c4dfb6ff 88000d00 20000000 020b0000 80008000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 030b0000 a000a000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 80700000 00000000 050b0000 00010001 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 02020000 80008000 40004000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 03020000 a000a000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 40004000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 05020000 00010001 40004000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 80700000 00000000 02030000 80008000 c000c000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 03030000 a000a000 c000c000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 05030000 00010001

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny c000c000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 02070000 80008000 2800c001 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 80700000 00000000 03070000 a000a000 2800c001 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 05070000 00010001 2800c001 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 020c0000 80008000 80000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 030c0000 a000a000 80000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 050c0000 00010001 80000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: suitable outbound SP found: 10.164.30.243/32[0] 0.0.0.0/0[0] proto=any dir=out.

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: sub:0xbfaa2c60: 0.0.0.0/0[0] 10.164.30.243/32[0] proto=any dir=in

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: db :0x80c11e0: 0.0.0.0/0[0] 10.164.30.243/32[0] proto=any dir=in

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: suitable inbound SP found: 0.0.0.0/0[0] 10.164.30.243/32[0] proto=any dir=in.

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: new acquire 10.164.30.243/32[0] 0.0.0.0/0[0] proto=any dir=out

Aug  2 13:12:42 srjohnny racoon: ERROR: failed to get sainfo.

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: get pfkey ACQUIRE message

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2: 

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 02060003 92000000 5d000000 00000000 03000500 00200000 02000000 0aa41ef3

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 03000600 00200000 02000000 0aa41dee 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 02001200 020002ff 19020000 c4dfb6ff 88000d00 20000000 020b0000 80008000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 030b0000 a000a000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 80700000 00000000 050b0000 00010001 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 02020000 80008000 40004000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 03020000 a000a000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 40004000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 05020000 00010001 40004000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 80700000 00000000 02030000 80008000 c000c000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 03030000 a000a000 c000c000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 05030000 00010001

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny c000c000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 02070000 80008000 2800c001 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 80700000 00000000 03070000 a000a000 2800c001 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 05070000 00010001 2800c001 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 020c0000 80008000 80000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 030c0000 a000a000 80000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000 050c0000 00010001 80000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 40190100 00000000 80510100 00000000 70620000 00000000 80700000 00000000

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: suitable outbound SP found: 10.164.30.243/32[0] 0.0.0.0/0[0] proto=any dir=out.

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: sub:0xbfaa2c60: 0.0.0.0/0[0] 10.164.30.243/32[0] proto=any dir=in

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: db :0x80c11e0: 0.0.0.0/0[0] 10.164.30.243/32[0] proto=any dir=in

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: suitable inbound SP found: 0.0.0.0/0[0] 10.164.30.243/32[0] proto=any dir=in.

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: new acquire 10.164.30.243/32[0] 0.0.0.0/0[0] proto=any dir=out

Aug  2 13:13:12 srjohnny racoon: ERROR: failed to get sainfo.

Aug  2 13:13:47 srjohnny racoon: INFO: caught signal 15

Aug  2 13:13:47 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: get pfkey FLUSH message

Aug  2 13:13:47 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2:  02090000 02000000 00000000 f01f0000

Aug  2 13:13:47 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: get pfkey FLUSH message

Aug  2 13:13:47 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2:  02090000 02000000 00000000 26200000

Aug  2 13:13:47 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: get pfkey X_SPDFLUSH message

Aug  2 13:13:47 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG2:  02130000 02000000 00000000 27200000

Aug  2 13:13:48 srjohnny racoon: DEBUG: call pfkey_send_dump

Aug  2 13:13:48 srjohnny racoon: INFO: racoon shutdown

```

----------

## vad3r

try using debug instead of debug2. Can you paste the log from the remote system?

----------

## johnny_martins00

hey i don't know what im doing wrong but in the source host there no log but in the destination host i have a  log file of racoon. maybe will help you :s

```

2006-08-02 15:32:33: INFO: @(#)ipsec-tools 0.6.5 (http://ipsec-tools.sourceforge.net)

2006-08-02 15:32:33: INFO: @(#)This product linked OpenSSL 0.9.7j 04 May 2006 (http://www.openssl.org/)

2006-08-02 15:32:33: WARNING: /etc/racoon/racoon.conf:46: "support_mip6" it is obsoleted.  use "support_proxy".

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: hmac(modp1536)

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: compression algorithm can not be checked because sadb message doesn't support it.

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: my interface: fe80::201:6cff:fea7:c239%eth0 (eth0)

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: my interface: ::1 (lo)

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: my interface: 10.164.29.238 (eth0)

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: my interface: 127.0.0.1 (lo)

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: configuring default isakmp port.

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: 4 addrs are configured successfully

2006-08-02 15:32:33: INFO: 127.0.0.1[500] used as isakmp port (fd=5)

2006-08-02 15:32:33: INFO: 127.0.0.1[500] used for NAT-T

2006-08-02 15:32:33: INFO: 10.164.29.238[500] used as isakmp port (fd=6)

2006-08-02 15:32:33: INFO: 10.164.29.238[500] used for NAT-T

2006-08-02 15:32:33: INFO: ::1[500] used as isakmp port (fd=7)

2006-08-02 15:32:33: INFO: fe80::201:6cff:fea7:c239%eth0[500] used as isakmp port (fd=8)

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: get pfkey X_SPDDUMP message

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: get pfkey X_SPDDUMP message

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: sub:0xbf87c430: 0.0.0.0/0[0] 10.164.30.243/32[0] proto=any dir=out

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: db :0x80b2e08: 10.164.30.243/32[0] 0.0.0.0/0[0] proto=any dir=in

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: get pfkey X_SPDDUMP message

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: sub:0xbf87c430: 10.164.30.243/32[0] 0.0.0.0/0[0] proto=any dir=fwd

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: db :0x80b2e08: 10.164.30.243/32[0] 0.0.0.0/0[0] proto=any dir=in

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: sub:0xbf87c430: 10.164.30.243/32[0] 0.0.0.0/0[0] proto=any dir=fwd

2006-08-02 15:32:33: DEBUG: db :0x80b3048: 0.0.0.0/0[0] 10.164.30.243/32[0] proto=any dir=out

2006-08-02 15:33:15: DEBUG: get pfkey ACQUIRE message

2006-08-02 15:33:15: DEBUG: suitable outbound SP found: 0.0.0.0/0[0] 10.164.30.243/32[0] proto=any dir=out.

2006-08-02 15:33:15: DEBUG: sub:0xbf87c410: 10.164.30.243/32[0] 0.0.0.0/0[0] proto=any dir=in

2006-08-02 15:33:15: DEBUG: db :0x80b2e08: 10.164.30.243/32[0] 0.0.0.0/0[0] proto=any dir=in

2006-08-02 15:33:15: DEBUG: suitable inbound SP found: 10.164.30.243/32[0] 0.0.0.0/0[0] proto=any dir=in.

2006-08-02 15:33:15: DEBUG: new acquire 0.0.0.0/0[0] 10.164.30.243/32[0] proto=any dir=out

2006-08-02 15:33:15: ERROR: failed to get sainfo.

```

thk for your help btw

----------

## vad3r

I checked your config. Seems like your remote part is wrong. Here's the remote part from one of my setups:

```
remote 10.1.2.3

{

        #exchange_mode main,aggressive;

        exchange_mode aggressive;

        doi ipsec_doi;

        #dpd_delay 2;

        #dpd_retry 10;

        # situation identity_only;

        my_identifier fqdn "freak.mydoamin.com";

        peers_identifier address 10.1.2.3;

        nat_traversal on;

        nonce_size 16;

        lifetime time 24 hour;  # sec,min,hour

        proposal {

                encryption_algorithm 3des;

                hash_algorithm sha1;

                authentication_method pre_shared_key;

                dh_group 2;

        }

        proposal_check obey;

}

```

You must (afaik) use the IP of the remote device in the remote line. How should racoon know what IP to connect to??

----------

## johnny_martins00

sorry but the english it's not my strong, i didnt understand the afaik??? what it stands for??? in the remote field what should i put?the destination ip or the sorce ip?i think its the destination but just to check  :Very Happy:  . 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> peers_identifier address 10.1.2.3; 
> 
> 

  in my case its just a vpn inside a lan, both machines are in the same Lan, its just to test somethings. Do i also have to put the peers_identifier field?

Thk for the help

----------

## vad3r

afaik = As Far As I Know   :Very Happy: 

Forget the peer identifier stuff. It's just because i use identifiers with personal preshared keys........

You should add the remote node.

----------

## johnny_martins00

thanks for your help but it's giving me the same error. just one more question, what version of ipsec tools are you using? in my portage the available one its the 0.6.2 but in the oficial page its the 0.6.6. i dont know if there any kind of patch or something else. 

Thk

----------

## vad3r

i currently use 0.6.3

----------

## johnny_martins00

how did you got teh  version?did you emerged it or downloaded ??

----------

## vad3r

Add this line to /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
=net-firewall/ipsec-tools-0.6.3 ~x86
```

----------

